# Pretty big gap between backerboard and drywall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why did he suggest using tile board and not green board drywall? There going to have to differant finishes when done.
For one thing it looks like you have unsupported joints on the two sides and just screws in the middle.

Your going to have to cut back the paper on the drywall any place it borders the patch, you can not apply tape over a textured wall.
That small a gap will not show with tape over it. It's going to take three very thin coats, sanding and priming before painting.


----------



## ponygirlmom (Apr 9, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Why did he suggest using tile board and not green board drywall? There going to have to differant finishes when done.
> For one thing it looks like you have unsupported joints on the two sides and just screws in the middle.
> 
> Your going to have to cut back the paper on the drywall any place it borders the patch, you can not apply tape over a textured wall.
> That small a gap will not show with tape over it. It's going to take three very thin coats, sanding and priming before painting.


I don't know why he suggested cement rather than greenboard! Maybe the rusted-out old bracket made him think that we might get a leak so bad that cement board is a better option. 

To make sure I understand: We need to sand the texture off the drywall in the area where we're going to place the tape. 

Yes, the edges of the patch are unsupported; the studs are where you see the screws. 

Yes, there will be two different finishes (unless I learn how to create texture.) Eventually we will redo the bathroom and the walls will be uniformly beautiful and texture-free. But we can't do that now. Now I just want the toilet back on the wall!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tile board is not water proof.
Your going to need to add some backers where the unsuppoted areas are or the tape will just crack.
You cut though the paper on the drywall just enough to peel it off about 1" of just the paper, do not try and sand it off.


----------

